# visit The Central Air Force Museum of monino moscow



## lomcovak (Mar 1, 2021)

visit to the Central Air Force Museum in monino moscow one of the most spectacular to watch the most famous Soviet aircraft and more. for the true passionate of flight and aviation young and old and to visit go.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 1, 2021)

What? No Sturmovik?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 2, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> What? No Sturmovik?


For as many that were built, not that many survive today.
If memory serves right, less than ten are in Russia and about as many are in collections worldwide.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 2, 2021)

Rather large collection isn't it?


----------



## FowellBox (Mar 2, 2021)

I didn't know that there were so many Russian aircraft types.
Brian


----------



## imalko (Mar 2, 2021)

Cool stuff.


----------



## lomcovak (Mar 2, 2021)

missing video hangar indoors other historic aircraft


----------



## lomcovak (Mar 2, 2021)

this is one of the most interesting the *bertini-beriev *are finally restoring it

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## lomcovak (Mar 2, 2021)

at6 said:


> Rather large collection isn't it?


the collection of aircraft is immense


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 2, 2021)

lomcovak said:


> this is one of the most interesting the *bertini-beriev *are finally restoring it
> View attachment 614497


Way cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2021)

Good stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 16, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> What? No Sturmovik?



Yup, there _was_ one at Monino...




Illyushin Il-2M3 Sturmovik 002

An Il-10 too.




Illyushin Il-10M Beast 001



lomcovak said:


> this is one of the most interesting the *bertini-beriev *are finally restoring it



Great to hear! I hope that Monino remains and the plan to move the collection that they can move to Patriot Park doesn't go ahead, or else the big aircraft in your superb clip that they can't move will be scrapped.  (Note the Sukhanov Discoplane hanging from the ceiling at 0:50!)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## lomcovak (May 11, 2021)

Quando ritorno a mosca faccio un bel video😀😀😀😀


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2021)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

